# Emma tested positive for Lymes. :(



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Emma had her yearly on Friday and unfortunatly she tested positive for Lymes disease. My vet is not worried since she is not showing symptoms of any kind and also becasue she is young. He said we didn't need to treat her, but that I could run a more expensive blood test to actually be sure she has it now. Since a dog can test positive for Lymes for years, but may not actually have it. (that is confusing to me)
Anyways I am thinking after reading more about it and talking with a couple people on another forum that maybe I better call my vet and ask to have the test run and a urinalysis to check proper kidney function. If that doesn't pass well, then I will treat her with Doxy.
Has anyone else had a dog with Lymes?


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

Please join the tick-l list. If your dog was tested with the new Idexx Snap 4 test, he is infected. This test measures C6. You should have a numerical value to check so send off the C6 to Idexx and have his kidney values checked. By the time he would show obvious signs of kidney failure, it will be too late. The folks on tick - l recommend a higher dose of doxy for a longer time than most vets. If vets refuse to prescribe, you can buy doxy as bird biotic. Best wishes!

PS I just finished treating my third dog for Lyme's...only two have recovered. I would not delay aggressive treatment. The doxy can make dogs nauseous and cause liver values to go up so we usually give Pepcid AC an hour before a meal, give the doxy with food and give milk thistle to protect the liver.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

My male tested positive for lymes + anaplasmosis, no symptoms, was treated with doxy for a month and he still shows light positive when he is tested every year, this was almost 4 years ago now.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

is the vet saying that because emma was vaccinated for lyme?

if she is truly positive for it I would treat even if there were no symptoms.


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

A positive C6 indicates infection regardless of vaccination status.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

No i Have not vaccinated her for it because I know dogs have still gotten it even with being vaccinated. I am going to treat no matter what. I will call my vet back in the morning.


----------

